# O2 sensor for the Innovate LC-1?



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I found that I've burned up my first wideband sensor (too close to turbo)... I know the sensor is a Bosch Wideband sensor found on the New Beetle 1.8ts... but what I can't confirm is the Bosch part number. 

Innovate just says part number "3737", and gives no cross reference to the actual Bosch number. Looking for an O2 for a new beetle, I see a couple of different ones.... Bosch *17014* appears to be the same one, but I can't confirm?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

The info I've got and cross checked with a few different sources says it's VW Part number 021 906 262B, the Bosch part number is 17014. It's front (before cat) sensor for the 1.8T engine.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

ABA Scirocco said:


> The info I've got and cross checked with a few different sources says it's VW Part number 021 906 262B, the Bosch part number is 17014. It's front (before cat) sensor for the 1.8T engine.


Sweet! its nearly a $25 difference between the "3737" and ordering a "17014" from an auto parts dealer :thumbup:

thanks!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

BTW, this is directly from page 17 of the LC-1 manual.
_Replacement sensors are available from your nearest VW dealer under the VW part-number 021-906-262-B or direct from Innovate Motorsports._​


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

ABA Scirocco said:


> BTW, this is directly from page 17 of the LC-1 manual.
> _Replacement sensors are available from your nearest VW dealer under the VW part-number 021-906-262-B or direct from Innovate Motorsports._​


huh... I actually looked in the manual before posting, didn't see that. In any case, I would have still needed the cross reference from VW part number to Bosch part number


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

Last one I got was from autozone. Just like the dealer, i get a 12 month warranty on the sensor. Its easier to give back a "bad sensor" to autozone than the dealer IMO, esp. since I use water meth.....i even work at the dealer lol. hth bern


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

jettatech said:


> Last one I got was from autozone. Just like the dealer, i get a 12 month warranty on the sensor. Its easier to give back a "bad sensor" to autozone than the dealer IMO, esp. since I use water meth.....i even work at the dealer lol. hth bern


 ya... Advance Auto Parts, 12mo warranty... $51.99


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

jettatech said:


> Last one I got was from autozone. Just like the dealer, i get a 12 month warranty on the sensor. Its easier to give back a "bad sensor" to autozone than the dealer IMO, esp. since I use water meth.....i even work at the dealer lol. hth bern


Good info to know...:thumbup:


----------

